# Grizzly G0690 Cabinet Saw



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Probably a good time to buy Grazzly stock Glad yoiu're happy with it.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Don, a well-written review and nice endorsement of the saw. It should prove very helpful to other LJers. It sounds like you have been putting it to good use already. Best wishes as you continue to push wood through it!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Good review Don. Glad to hear you like it. It looks to me like you could slide that front rail tube over to the right to gain some additional rip capacity if you wanted….you're not likely to need the left side capacity on a left tilt saw. I did that on my former 22124 and my current Shop Fox 1677.

Is that a DeWalt PT blade I'm seeing?

Congrats and enjoy!

Scott


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Don

Great looking saw! It sounds like it will be a good unit for you. Excellent review and thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Don, this is an excellent review on the saw. I have always been impressed with Grizzly tools and their customer service is top notch. It sounds like you have a quality saw with this purchase that will give you years of service and be a pleasure to use.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Don
Thanks for this great review. I have pretty much made up my mind that this will be the saw I will be purchasing in the next few weeks. I am so glad you posted some pictures…I have been staring at the Grizzly web page for days! Great review…for the money this looks like all the saw I will ever need…its the poor mans Powermatic!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Don
Great review, sounds like your new baby will be on" board" for some time. Hope your big commission is humming right along. I'm really glad this saw worked out.
Jim


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Don, good looking saw, glad you are happy with it, btw, your shop looks spotless compared to mine. lol


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I feel like a proud papa, lol.

Knotscott….only you, L/J's own blade guru would be able to pick a fraction of a yellow line out of all that and say "Dewalt blade" lol…good eyes.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

I forgot to add a small thing to my review…I added it here again for those who have already read the review and just hit "Read new" like I do.

Edit: I forgot to add, the only tools you will need for this saw is a Phillips screw driver, a good straight edge, a 1/2 or 13mm wrench and socket and what every you wish to use to align your blade, fence etc….Grizzly sends you almost every tool you need to assemble your tools….and while they may not be "Snap-on" quality..they are not punched metal either. You get a full set of long allen wrench's with a holder and a couple of wrench's with the saw its self, including two big heavy wrench's for blade changes. And then in each and every box, (Guard, fence, inserts etc) there is also the tools you will need to install just "That Piece"


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Great review Don. Glad we could all help with the decision. As I said before, I have always been pleased with everything I have bought in the way of power tools from Grizzly.


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

Don,

thanks for your great preview, it was nice to reed.
I hope I got Friday the same table saw, only the mine has a different name
and the fence is different, I hope to change this.
Is there somebody ho knows where I can buy a other fence face (?) for this fence?
This table saw has mutts different names (because he is so good, I think 
I hope to make a little review from my saw.

Thanks Schummie.

This is the website


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Schummie,
Looks like a twin to mine…I also know Laguna sales the same saw under their name. Go to Grizzly's web site, and under the G0690…click parts…they will have the part# for the same fence I have….you could then order the same one I have if thats what you want.


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello Ron,

that's a great idea, I need a 502 P0690502 FENCE FACE.
But I have looked on there website, but they don't send under the $200 too Europe.
Maybe I must search for a piece off UHMW and make it myself, but where do the
sell this?

Ron, thanks for your help and mutts pleasure with your table saw.

Schummie.


----------



## woodnut (Apr 22, 2007)

Ron, you are killen me with that saw. My grizzly catalog is wet with drull from looking at that same saw. Good luck with it, maybe some day I will get one.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

LOL…The name is Don.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have a Grizzly cabinet saw and a Grizzly 15" planer and I find both to be excellent tools worth every penny of their great value. 
I wax the tops on all of my tools and it helps them to stay rust free and smooth working… not to mention that it helps to maintain that polished new look for a long time if you can keep from using the table saw top as an additional work table.
Enjoy your saw!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

great review don - looks like a great saw!


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

great review! I can't wait to get my Grizz saw up and running


----------



## BuilderBob59 (Jun 17, 2009)

Don,

I have the Grizzly G0652 and have the same positive feelings for my saw. I'm amazed at how fast the blade comes to speed. I would like to see photos of your design for a mobile base. I have a ShopFox base under my Grizzly bandsaw. The base actually collapsed under the weight of the saw. I welded it together which helped but now the saw wobbles so bad I think it might just fall over forward. I'm looking for a good mobile base replacement design for my bandsaw.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

While I don't have this model, I have a Grizzly cabinet saw that is close to it in many regards. The features on your's weren't available when I bought mine 3 or 4 years ago. Would've loved the riving knife for one. Mine didn't come with plug, motor cover, or a DC hook up. No blade I understand. The others, really thought they should be standard. Love mine, can't imagine you'll feel any different

Real comment is about the base though. I got the same base as you. Your saw is about 100lbs heavier (I think). I think mobile is a relative term. It will move if you really work at it, but it isn't quite my definition of mobile. In comparison (of sorts), I built a mobile base around the 14" Deluxe Rikon Bandsaw. Not quite as heavy, but it can actually steer with quality casters. Like you said concerning costs, this is one of those times it costs more to make your own. Have fun


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey Bob and Jeff, sorry it took me so long to get back to your questions about the base. I am on Vacation at the moment. I will be back home around the 30th, when I do I will post some pictures of the base I made for mine. It would work for any shop tool you wish to make mobile….all you have to do is adjust the size to hold the base. It holds the saw off the ground about a inch. So if you can handle your saw/band saw etc being a extra inch higher….it works great.


----------



## Teddy (Jun 24, 2009)

I bought the Grizzly Hybrid cabinet saw a couple of years ago. Couldn't be more pleased with it. The only thing I didn't like was the blade wrench, but I have a lot of wrenches so that wasn't really a problem. Good luck with yours. Teddy


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Teddy,
The wrenches that came with mine for the blade are great, very heavy and well made.. I made a small hook to hang under the saw to hang them from to keep them close.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Bob…you asked about what my mobile base looked like for my saw….I added pictures of my shop and there is some pictures of my saw with the new base. While it looks bulky…..it does not stick out past the rails and once the wheels are locked it is steady as a rock, plus with the casters I use, it rolls around very easy when I need to move it. It only holds the saw off of the ground about an inch and a half.

Don


----------



## DHS (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello Don. I just checked out the G0690 floor model at the Grizzly headquarters near my home. I like the most of the features of the saw, but I noticed that the fence deflected more than I'd like. Even after adjusting it it still deflected quite a bit. How is the fence on your G0690? Thanks, DHS


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmmmm….DHS… I bet that it was just the way it was set up as a display….as far as ALL the set up and adjusting I did on my saw…I spent more time on my fence than anything….not because it was hard….it was very easy to set and adjust…I just wanted it perfect.

But once I had it adjusted it is perfect….no movement and straight as a string. Can I deflect the end of the fence ???? Yes, but I have to put all my weight into it. and then it is only a fraction. I have yet to have any problem with it and I have pushed some LONG, BIG wood through it.


----------



## alaskawoody (Jun 28, 2008)

Don, how does the guard do in terms of keeping the dust down? I've read that the g1023's spray dust back at you. What kind of DC do you use with the saw and how do they get along?


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

alaskawoody,
I have to admit, that I use the riving knife 99% of the time….I have a 1 1/2 horse delta d/c….and it sucks it up fine. The few times I have used the guard…there has been no problem with dust control…still pulled it all down.


----------



## alaskawoody (Jun 28, 2008)

Don,
Thanks for answering. Sounds like Grizzly fixed the problem.


----------



## Chester (Jun 26, 2009)

I got a G0690 last spring in PA and brought it home. It has been very good. My shop is in the upstairs of the barn, so getting it up (so to speak) was a real challenge. I have everything in my shop at 36" in height, so I had to make a wooden fixed base with 2-4 stock to raise it up (it is 34" high). I upgraded from an old Craftsman contractors saw, so having a saw (any saw) that will cut squarely is an amazing experience after all of these years.

The review said that the fence was a good Biesmeyer-type fence. I could be wrong but I believe that this fence is a lot better. The Bies rides on the actual table surface of the saw, while the Grizz fence rides on a poly adjustable button on the back rail. The front of the fence rides on two poly adjustable buttons on the front rail and has poly adjustable buttons that make contact with the front and back sides of the front rail. This arrangement keeps the fence approx. 1/16 to 1/32" off the table top riding as if on bearings off the front and back rails and keeping almost perfectly in square as I slide it up and down the rails for repositioning. The Bies can slide awkwardly as it rides across the table top and does not come really into square until it is clamped-down. This is a huge difference and a huge advantage of the G0690. In addition, the fence glides so effortlessly that (slight exaggeration) you have to be careful that it does not slide right off the rails.

The only criticism that I have is that it does not have a full 30" to the right of the blade. It is shy of that by about 3/8". I have informed Grizz.


----------



## MoreWoodPlease (Sep 17, 2009)

What a great saw, at at great price. I'm cutting 4/4 oak just for the fun of it! Not one problem with the saw since delivery. I'll put this thing up against any 3hp on the market. Once you get to a certain level in your woodworking, this saw will be no different then a $4m saw. Set it up correctly, use it correctly, compete with anyone. Enough said. $1250, no shipping, no tax, new saw, riving knife, large table, cabinet, 3hp, 3 belt, first class fence, first class customer service…...............no brainier.


----------



## Steven_rock_doc (Dec 12, 2009)

I just got my saw this morning and I got it all set up by my self in about 3 hours. It passes the nickel test with flying colors. The fence is solid and square but could use a little more adjusting to be perfect. I agree the mobile base is not very mobile and almost impossible to tighten the bolts on the wheels. It would be nice to include a plug but 4 bucks at lowes and I'm in business. I'm very impressed with this machine so far. Can't wait to start the first project. Maybe tomorrow!


----------

